# Bloo's Sorority Journal!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So today I got a 10 gallon starter kit from Wal-Mart! I have the filter set up, the lights are in, and I have gravel. Tomorrow I will add water, (Fish need water, right? :lol, adding the gravel and decor, and then of course the fish. 
Tomorrow I shall be getting 5 female fishes from Petsmart. Does Petsmart have females? I think they do...
I will post pics of the tank and of the girls when I get set up. I will take advice and tips, as long as they don't ruin my day.

OH! The tank I got was origionally marked as being $40, but when they scannesd it, it only came up as $27! Woot!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh! Quick question! Do you know if Petsmart has females regularly? Thanks!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, Petsmart has females regularly!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeehaw! :-D


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I can feel your excitement from here! lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Welll, You are only 1 state away! x3

I have a pic of the tanks! The first one is the actual tank, and the second one is the time out box for a naughty little girl.

Question: How will I see a pecking order?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely tank! Can't wait till you get your girls


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You can see the pecking order when feeding. The dominant female usually eats first! Bettas don't know how to share.....


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:thankyou:

Me niether!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck with your sorority! 

I started one about 2 weeks ago and all 6 are in time-out now! I have had 2 die I believe from stress. I have another that appeared to have a couple of nips out of her so she is being treated. I am treating all for internal bacteria just to be safe because I didn't know one was sick until I found it dead in a cave. It is kind of stressful sometimes for me. I replaced one of my females not realizing that she is absolutely huge comparatively so once I feel their time out is sufficient I will re-release them and we will see how the pecking order goes this time around. The new one may be taking the reins! I hope you get some good dosile girls!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Someone else is getting them for me. I will tell them what they should look for. What should I tell them? :lol:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

What're you looking for?


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice tank remember the more plants the better.I would say your looking for the healthiest ones.Remember you have to QT them for ATLEST a week.Good luck can't wait to see your new girls!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

You really won't know until you have them and can observe them as to whether or not they will get along and how dosile they are. So just go for healthy! I would keep them in their separate bowls for at least a few days next to each other or floating in the tank so they can see each other. Then release them all together. By then you may be able to tell which one is the most aggressive. I don't think I waited long enough to put them in the tank together! My husband was being pushy and impatient! He wanted to see them all together.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey bloo, it's looking great, though I hope you don't mind some advise 

You'll want some tall ornaments/or silk(or real) plants towards the top. that way you know the line of sight will be broken up and even the girl at the bottom of the pecking order will be able to surface for air. Because there can/will be a lot of nipping and chasing, the more ornaments and plants, the better.

Also, be sure to keep up with water changes, it seems to me you'll be doing a fish in cycle? If so, monitor the water params like a hawk XD.

also, tell the person to look for healthy active fish with clear eyes, no stress bars, responsive, etc. Believe me, treating sororities when they've all become sick really truly sucks.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you need more, taller, plants. There doesn't seem to be enough coverage for them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I can take some plants from Dragon's tak and trade the plants for something else in his tank. 

Thanks for the advice! I don't know If I'll keep them in their cups for a day or two, because, (Like your husband) I want to see them all together. I will float them in the tank for an hour, bacause they will see each other in the car ride home and at the store. Thanks!

Update:
The cloudiness in the tank has cleared up nicely, and I'll add more plants.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! I will update daily.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I really think it's safer if you wait a day or two that way you can make sure the girls are ok and that none of them are sick that way if one does end up having a problem you don't put her in with the others and risk having the others catching something.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, I see. I will definantly check the girls. 

I think I will let them sit for a couple of hours.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a warning...

If you only wait a couple hours you will most likely get a bunch of females beating the crap out of each other. I waited 2 days and still had a couple of major fights. I wish I would have waited longer which is why all my girls are floating in cups in time out now and it's been 2 weeks.

Whatever you decide... Good luck and hope it turns out wonderfully!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kay, thanks. 

I added more plants, and the water temp is holding at 80*F. Do you think the bubble clumps will put them into "Breeding Mode?"


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Much better with more plants!I don't know about the bubble thing lol.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! Hehe, I doubt it now that I think about it. 

Y'all rock!

"Nother question. Should I leave the light on overnight tonight? Or no?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

NEVER leave the light on overnight with any fish. They need to have a sense of night and day, just like we do.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah. Got it. I found it in another soority journal, and they said they did it. Learn something new everyday! And today, I learned alot. lol 

Thanks! I will post pics when I get the fishes!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, much better. If you have any floaty plants that reach the surface, those would be super helpful for the girls to hide near.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Unfortunatly, I don't have those. Actually, I can put the plants on the rocks to make them reach the surface.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck with your girls!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thnaks! They should be here in about an hour!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep us updated!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I will. 

Can't wait! I really hope the pet store (Petsmart) has females! 0.o


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

YES! YES! I just got four females! One is white, another is blue, another is red and orange...and I can't remember the other ones. I will log off now to do a double check on the tank, then post pics later.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes! I got my girls! 

They are so tiny!

The third one is going to be alpha I think. She seems the mos aggressive. The first one is named cloud. 

I will be letting them out soon. 30 minutes or so I've had them, 30 minutes 'till they are out. 

Name Ideas will be taken. Peace!

They are all VTs, right?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's great! They're all very pretty.

I think so... it's hard to tell :/ The first one may be a PK or something, not sure. 

You should name one of them Lola.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice!

Yup the first girl is a PK.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Awesome! 

Unfortunatly, she and the white fish have been spending lots of yime near the bottom. Should I be concerned? The blue has stripes...>.>


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Now they are starting to get more active...and aggresive. Just had to break up one fight...another is brewing...PK has been sitting stressed at the bottom ever since I broke up their fight...Now he's active.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm really worried about the white...she is only hiding in a cave...nothing else.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Idk if this is a little late or not, or if they have them in your state, but the craft store Michael's sells fake (unscented) plants and flowers that can go in a tank and have great coupons online  I needed a batch of fake floating ones and managed to get half off the sprig of it, saved like $3! (LOLOLOL)
Just a thought, considering they tend to be cheaper and you could get both hidey plants as well as floating ones :3 I know itll be weird, but bring some stocking with you to check for snagability XD <3
Im so excited for youuuuuu~


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Best thing to do is what you are doing now- keeping an eye on them. You have to expect the nipping I think as long as it is not a full blown fight all should be okay....the one you are saying is a PK I have one that looks just like yours and she is the most aggresive out of them all she was labeled as a VT though


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Idk if this is a little late or not, or if they have them in your state, but the craft store Michael's sells fake (unscented) plants and flowers that can go in a tank and have great coupons online  I needed a batch of fake floating ones and managed to get half off the sprig of it, saved like $3! (LOLOLOL)
> Just a thought, considering they tend to be cheaper and you could get both hidey plants as well as floating ones :3 I know itll be weird, but bring some stocking with you to check for snagability XD <3
> Im so excited for youuuuuu~


wow a whole $3 you say? lol :tease:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great! There has been nipping, the PK (Named Squirt) has stress striped and is just chilling out. The bright red one is named Lolita, the orange lookin' one is named Jade. The white one is the one I'm most worried about. She only hides, nothing else. She is yet to be named.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about her too much... she'll warm up eventually.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, yes, three bucks, but I only paid three for something Id've paid $10+ for!
Are you only keeping 4 girls, bloo?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes. 4. 

Update:
So far, very little aggresion! If anything, it's usually something like this:
http://s977.photobucket.com/albums/ae260/bettafishcentral/?action=view&current=101_0997.mp4
^ That was Ariel (White) and Jade (Light orange) fightin' a little. 

But here are some pics! 








^ I havn't seen Squirt out in a while. I'm a little worried about her. 









Lolita^









^ My little white girl, Ariel, chillin' by the rocks. 

That's all for today!

Edit: I just saw Squirt out! Oh, wait, back in her cave she goes. ):


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

PewPewPew made a great point~ If you do that, make sure you presoak the plants to check for leaking dye. 

They look great bloo~ hopefully they'll get along well~


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! They are doing great. I just put them to bed.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I a


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am renaming Ariel-
Ready?

•
•
•
Penny!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

A word of advice: Are any of your females small crowntails? Every small crowntail I buy is weak and gets very sick, IDK why.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

No, not this time. 

This morning:
Lots more aggression. No fin nipping, just flaring and chasing. I also need to find a rubber band for the baffle.


And sorry about the post up there. My iPod goofed up.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Update!
Squirt (Blue feeesh) is not living up to her name. She is the biggest, and most aggressive fish there! Anytime another female nears her, she flares! She must be one of those soccer moms or something likje that. 

I fixed the rubber band problem by using industrial duct tape! Take that gravity! 
lol

Hmm...Right now Squirt is flaring at everyone, Jade is spazzing out near her corner of the tank, and Lolita is sitting at the bottom of the tank. Penny is sitting near the dojo, and now all of the fish are. Oh wait, Jade is pecking at the gravel. Haha, Lolita just took Squirt's place. She is now poking her head out of the rocks. Lol so cute. 

Later I'm going to leave my camera near the tank and take a behavior video for you to see what the fish do reguarly. But for now, I'm watching the girls. Oh, how I love them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

'Nother update. 
Definantly more aggression, especially from Squirt. Lolita and Jade are buds, but sometimes they do have a little fight every now ad then. 
Lots more chasing, lots more flaring, (How long will the flaring last?), but most of them havn't nipped a fin. Only Lolita has a rip in her fin, from a little confrentation with Jade. *Watches Squirt chase Jade*

I will give you the official line-up when I find a better name for Squirt. Maybe I could use yours, BettaSlave. 

I have noticed the girls pecking at the ground looking for food. lol It's cute. 

I will take more videos and pictures later. 



Peace!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like it's going pretty well!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup! It is. ;P


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This morning-
Lots of aggression. Does anyone know how long this is going to last? Both Lolita and Penny have tears! D:
By whom? Squirt. 
I had to put her in the time out box and now she's just chasing and flaring.

Very scary for me! 0.0


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have read two weeks for it to really calm down. Mine is pretty calm now and it is at about the 2 week mark but I did just add an additional girl to replace a dead one so I probably have another week before everyone is really comfy.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah. I hope things cool off soon. o.o

Good luck on your sorority!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

bloo97 said:


> Ah. I hope things cool off soon. o.o
> 
> Good luck on your sorority!


I totally understand! I have been pretty stressed about my sorority. 

And thanks!

Something that has helped is I got a long, plastic (fin friendly), viney plant from hobby lobby (50% off right now) that totally covers the top and floats in the tank. It has greatly helped as there is a ridiculous amount of hiding places now.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

iheartmybettas said:


> I totally understand! I have been pretty stressed about my sorority.
> 
> And thanks!
> 
> Something that has helped is I got a long, plastic (fin friendly), viney plant from hobby lobby (50% off right now) that totally covers the top and floats in the tank. It has greatly helped as there is a ridiculous amount of hiding places now.


Huh, I'll have to look into that. How much did it cost?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

bloo97 said:


> Huh, I'll have to look into that. How much did it cost?


 
I think it ended up being $5


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Update:
Woke up this morning, fed the girls, and everything is looking good. There is less aggression.


----------

